
Pricing Comparison: Cloud Hosts - smallegan
http://welcome.linode.com/pricing-comparison/?r=6b44fd00604f7059c77db8cb6e821a8c91fa5f8b
======
gelatocar
I quite like linode and have used them for years but it seems a bit
disingenuous to not include competitors like digitalocean[1] and vultr[2] in
this comparison. They have very similar pricing.

[1]
[https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/#droplet](https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/#droplet)
[2] [https://www.vultr.com/pricing/](https://www.vultr.com/pricing/)

~~~
jazoom
That would be pretty poor marketing, since Vultr is better value for blazing
fast servers.

------
nwrk
Excellent customer confusion marketing mastery example.

Why not to increase bandwidth to 10TB to make the numbers even higher ?

Why not to include OVH or Scaleway ?

[1][https://www.ovh.com/us/](https://www.ovh.com/us/)
[2][https://www.scaleway.com/pricing/](https://www.scaleway.com/pricing/)

EDIT: To put to perspective Scaleway is on $3.2 USD/mo, while Linode $10 /mo

(not affiliated with Scaleway)

~~~
pawadu
Thanks! Those cheap Scaleway ARM server looks very interesting.

~~~
tmikaeld
Keep in mind, they do not use ECC RAM.

------
smallegan
Great marketing on Linode's part by adding in the Bandwidth to the cost. It is
kind of the opposite of Tesla factoring in the rebates and other cost savings
in their pricing. Linode is instead inflating competitors pricing assuming
maximum bandwidth usage which wouldn't happen in most normal scenarios with a
vm that size.

~~~
dieselz
Agreed - essentially in the new age of single page apps where the biggest
payloads (static assets) are being offloaded to CDNs and the apps running on
VPSs are simply providing lightweight APIs (in terms of bandwidth). Memory and
CPU cores are a far more relevant metric of value for an api deployment.

~~~
candiodari
For huge sites - perhaps. But do you do that for your own site ? For small
business sites ?

------
sairamkunala
In general, Linode and DigitalOcean have been very competitive in terms of
customer satisfaction for VPS.

In this case, Linode offers only 125 Mbps which could be less compared to
other cloud providers.

From what I have seen in the startup world around me, small sized companies
use AWS/Google/Azure for production systems and tend to use
DigitalOcean/Linode for staging / developer environments given they manage
their own Devops.

------
tonyplee
Love Linode or Digital Ocean's style who put storage and bandwidth clearly in
the pricing chart!

I can't never figure how to calculate Google, AWS's storage, bandwidth cost.
They seems to do that on purpose to confuse potential users.

~~~
williamstein
There is a table here which explains exactly how to calculate Google's
bandwidth costs. Incoming network is free; outgoing costs between $0.08 and
$0.23 per gigabyte, depending on where it is going.

